# Jet 1221 VS super sensitive speed control?'s



## Fish30114 (Dec 9, 2014)

I've had my Jet 1221 VS lathe since Halloween day(10/31) and have been using it a lot since. Me and my buddy bought one at the same time--so 2 lathes.  Both me and my friend have noticed that the speed adjustment on these lathes is very--ridiculously sensitive. I am wondering if others with this lathe have this same issue. It literally is so sensitive that I am curious is there is an aftermarket fix for this issues. 

I was at the Atlanta Woodcraft store in Roswell this weekend and I worked on the Rikon lathe, which I would assume is the competitive lathe to the 1221 VS from Rikon, it was similar size and had Variable Speed, DRO and it was much nicer to dial in the speed on. I don't know the other specs on the Rikon lathe, but I am really wondering if I should have looked at it seriously in comparison to the Jet, it seemed like a really nice lathe....

I'm not one to second guess my purchases much, and I do feel like I did decent due diligence on the Jet, but I would like to address this particular issue. Jet has been hit or miss so far on customer service.

I've had to call 4 times because they didn't pack the spur drive with my lathe, they have been mostly pleasant, but It has been a very belabored process simply to get a new spur drive sent to me. The first one they sent didn't have a point in it, and when I called them the Tech rep told me it (the point) was actually a separate part number from the  spur drive itself, and the first tech I spoke with should have known that. After that he transferred me back to Customer Service, and I was on the phone for 47 minutes just to get the point shipped out to me. You would have thought I was ordering some weapons grade plutonium...Geeezzz

Anyway-I would like to hear from others who may know of or have this lathe if they have encountered the sensitive speed control, and possibly have or know how to address this.

Thanks--Don


----------



## TonyL (Dec 9, 2014)

I will send you a pm and you can call me. I talk a lot faster that i type. I will be up until midnight


----------



## wwneko (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the same issue, i have to use a really light touch in the 300-800 range outside that it isn't so bad.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 10, 2014)

The speed is very sensitive on the high speed pulleys and at a lower speed in that range. I don't really use the other belt positions much, but I would assume at the lower end, they are also touchy. Since the speed range isn't so great, the variability likely isn't as noticeable. I try to drill my blanks around 500 rpm. Hitting 500 on the high speed position is difficult as the 300-800 rpm range is very small in comparison to the entire speed range.

Hopefully that makes some sense. I think the speed range on the Rikon is a bit narrower than the Jet also.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 10, 2014)

This is an all to common problem with jet.  These problems, among others, are numerous and the attention that should be given to this, by the community, is grossly lacking.

Fortunately the best 'aftermarket fix' you can find is to unplug the Jet, toss it in the trash can where it belongs and buy another label, one that is higher quality, better support, better service and better design.

Ask yourself this much, if the company thinks so highly of it's product then why do they use PAINT instead of powder coating?  Certainly the same color (company color) can be made in powder coating.

Down to your concern.  This jet model uses a control module that performs active compensation, changes the rpm's to the motor via a feedback loop.  This setup includes sensors, pots and the like.  Sensing a bog down of the unit the control module may increase the speed to compensate. This sensitivity problems you are encountering is the hallmark of a simple circuit that has little to no range checking.  A simple VDR is likely to blame or even the pot (potentiometer).  From this design you can see that stray voltages, a dirty pot, close proximity unshielded wiring and the like can cause a wide array of nasty problems.  This may just be a loose connection to.

Either way the control box should be replaced, in it's entirety.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 10, 2014)

I guess it doesn't bother me enough to even have noticed.  If I'm within 100 or so of my target RPM, I don't even give it a second thought.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have experienced the same condition, but I do not dwell on it.  Like Carl, if it is close enough, I'm happy.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback folks, Edstreet, I think I know what you mean, after 6 weeks I am already wearing through the paint in several places on my lathe, and as far as tools go I have treated this thing with kid gloves. I would seriously like to know what lathe you would look at that is comparable to the 1221 in size and power(as much or more) and also what you specifically mean by replacing the control box, is that just waxing theoretic or a real suggestion? Thanks--I would seriously consider selling my Jet and stepping up if that was a real suggestion--but I'm not looking to spend 2K plus either. 
I've been eyeing Powermatic stuff, but they are made by the same people who make Jet, are they really a lot better?


----------



## Wildman (Dec 10, 2014)

From what have heard Wood Magazine liked the new Rikon in their midi lathe review. I know the article is not on line so have to buy the current issue. Have not read the article nor do I want too! 

Jet verus Rikon midi lather? What the woodworking magazines do not say on their pages of false wisdom!

What all China made mini/midi lathes have in common?  Vendors order by number of units that fit into a shipping container.   Spare part availability and customer service after the sale pretty iffy same goes for those warranties.  All because there is no quality control from manufacturer, importer, stores or web sites selling wood lathes.

Some vendors have been better at resolving issues than others. Sad but true may have to wait till ship comes in! 

I am not sure how to resolve issues with a product other than contacting someone at store, web site, or vendor that can make that things happen.  When that fails write your state attorney general office of consumer complaints.  Many states allow you to do this on-line. 

If your state does not have a consumer complaint department write directly to state attorney general’s office. Just go on line to find sample complaint letter. 

Today’s customer service, tech support people, and service center support people will drag their feet if you let them. If you snooze you lose!


----------



## edstreet (Dec 10, 2014)

Fish30114 said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks, Edstreet, I think I know what you mean, after 6 weeks I am already wearing through the paint in several places on my lathe, and as far as tools go I have treated this thing with kid gloves. I would seriously like to know what lathe you would look at that is comparable to the 1221 in size and power(as much or more) and also what you specifically mean by replacing the control box, is that just waxing theoretic or a real suggestion? Thanks--I would seriously consider selling my Jet and stepping up if that was a real suggestion--but I'm not looking to spend 2K plus either.
> I've been eyeing Powermatic stuff, but they are made by the same people who make Jet, are they really a lot better?



I bought mine in 2011, also handled it with kid gloves on and been very good to it.  Since then I have had to paint it two times.  Also in that time period throw in a on/off switch, control box, light fixture, a handful of lock screws (many stripped out the day I put them on), tail stock locking lever and I think 2 belts.  Also had to exchange the first lathe as it had some broken parts and the head to tail alignment just wasn't there, jet wanted me to send it to the shop to get it worked on and I was not wanting to do that on a brand new out of the box lathe.

The control box is where the on/off switch and the speed switch, it's the circuit board that controls everything.  






I am also not going to mention brand name substitutes as that would subtract from your original post concept.  What has been glossed over by many, esp with 'china' comments is design details.  Take the lock down screws for example.

Jet part, $17.43.





Grizzly part. $3.95





Same part, the grizzly part is beefier, less prone to stripping, easier on the hands and locks better.  Much better design.

Also next time you are on the phone with jet ask them about using the lathe as a pen press.  They will tell you to *NOT* do that as it can strip out the tail stock and bend/damage the locking lever.

The motor is located in a bad position that allows shavings etc to pool up on top of it causing over heating to happen, also damage the belt.  With the position of the motor and the bed things will pile up in there and be hard to remove due to space issues.  This same problem has been a very well known problem for some time and some companies have started to get away from the fail motor placement.

Jet





Non-jet





The concept has been around for a very long time but often over looked.





Design, structure, layout.  That's what I am talking about and that is what is over looked greatly.


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is jumpy on the high speed pulley at the low end of the spectrum, but that is the only complaint I have with it after turning thousands of pens since I bought it last year.


----------



## shastastan (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw the article in Wood mag and was surprised that Jet did not fare better in the review.  I was always worried that something would get messed up in shipment.  I bought mine on Amazon.  There are no stores here that carry Jet or any other brand except Craftsman and HF. 
 I messed up mine by not knowing that the face plate had set screws in it when I tried to remove it.  Jet Customer Service sent me replacement parts at no cost to me.  I used email to communicate and even sent pics.  I finally got  it going. 
 There is an intermittent noise in the motor, but I'm just ignoring it for now. It's been there since I first turned it on and before I messed up the spindle.  There's a sensor color on the spindle that has to be in the correct position to function properly.  My speed control seems to work okay, but fluctuates rarely. 
 I realize that this is not a top of the line lathet that cost me $784.  If I had the $$, I would get a Powermatic 2020 or something around that size.  I think that it's sort of a crap shoot to buy online and if I ever am able to upgrade, I'll drive to the store to pick it up myself.  Amazon uses regular UPS for delivery and it's too heavy for one person to off load so they push it out the back of the truck.  I have either repaired or "made do" with large items because it's such a hassle to send them back.  I have had to send some back a few times though. 
 As long as the lathe works okay, I don't care if the paint chips off.   I have a Jet 10" table saw w/52" extension and it has held up quite well.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 11, 2014)

Magazine tool or woodworking machine review articles can be very bias based upon writer’s or editor’s personal experience and desires for future ad revenues. Have to take the with a grain of salt.


----------



## Old Codger (Dec 11, 2014)

After reading several customer reviews of the Jet 1221VS, I have to say, I'm VERY pleased with mine!  I've had it just about a year now and have no complaints other than the paint vs powder coating...  When I received it, I had a cracked pulley cover and a loose/floppy speed control pot.  I called Jet and they immediately sent a new plastic cover for the pulley and new speed control pot.  So far, I've not experienced any of the issues other turners have complained about and very satisfied with the unit although I now wish I had held off a bit and purchased a little larger unit.  You NEVER have a large enough lathe!  ;>)  To date, I've never 'bogged down' the motor when turning larger bowls (10"+) and find it a very sturdy and dependable lathe.  Because of the paint vs powder coating, a little extra cleaning and wax make sit look box open new looking.  ;>)  Hopefully, Jet will continue to improve their Customer Service response for this fine little midi lathe!  Safe turning to you all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 18, 2014)

We have to remember when we are on the fast pulley that the pot has to adjust from the lowest speed all the way to the highest speed. That is a very large range so there isn't much movement to make a pretty big change. The way to fix this would be to put a better pot with a maybe 2 or 3 to one ratio on in place of the original but who really cares! 

The so called pot falling apart myth is just that a myth. These pots simply needed to be re-tightened! I had to do that to mine and it has been fine since. Now that said there could have been some that were actually bad and didn't suffer from the nut being loose but I would be willing to bet that when most replaced that pot they found the nut loose! Only a few people were willing to report the simple fix so the rest of us could have just fixed ours! Thank you to those that did report it though!

Paint? Really, my lathe is a working lathe. It is covered with wood shavings most of the time. I really don't have time to worry about the paint! I think it still has paint but frankly I haven't noticed and really don't care much. 

Bottom line is the 1221 is a rugged, well built, accurate lathe that really will work like crazy. As far as the plastic cover it really doesn't bother me any more on this lathe than it did on the Nova Comet 2, If I crack it I will glue it up and keep on making shavings.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 18, 2014)

JohnGreco said:


> Mine is jumpy on the high speed pulley at the low end of the spectrum, but that is the only complaint I have with it after turning thousands of pens since I bought it last year.



Thousands of pens since last year! You must be a machine yourself John, Wow good for you. I have probably made 250 over this year and I was busy doing just those. I do work a full time job though. I would have loved to have made that many pens! Keep on cranking them out!


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 18, 2014)

I appreciate the various feedback on this lathe. I do think it is a decent product, and I just seem to have gotten a late Friday night model. Knowing what I know now, I would have stepped up a little higher with my initial purchase, as Edstreet pointed out there are several basic design 'issues' that I don't like now that I know what I'm looking at-particularly the motor sitting directly below where a majority of your turning is done, thereby covering the motor with debris continuously. Not worrying about the paint is certainly up to each individual, but the gimpy paint job on these lathes just smacks of low quality--If I was making such a product I would use something where it would look good for the long term--powder coating is an economical and durable alternative for example. I have sent a letter to Woodcraft outlining my concerns, and currently await a response from them, depending on that response, I am planning on calling Jet and requesting a new speed control assembly, and also a request to help identify the issues with my lathe drilling out of center--I believe I have tracked the problem down to my tailstock being out of alignment.


Thanks again for all the varied feedback.


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 18, 2014)

I have the Jet 1221 and have had absolutely no problems with it.
Haven't noticed much sensitivity with the speed control. At least no more than you'd expect with only one twist for a range of 100 to 3000 rpm.
Overall I would say the 1221 is a great lathe and would recommend it to anyone.  I'm not sure what everybody is talking about "design flaws", as I don't see any, and haven't had any parts even in question.


----------



## shastastan (Dec 18, 2014)

I would add just a couple of more comments.  I mentioned the Powermatic 2020, but that's $3800 at CSUSA--as compared to the $784 that I paid.  As to the motor being mounted under the bed, I'm fine with it and I think it helps with the balance.  I just brush the chips off of the motor with a paint brush.  Like Mike, I don't care about the plastic cover either.  It seems substantial enough to me.  

OTOH, I don't keep stuff very neat either.  I have my Rockler DC mounted on the wall next to the lathe.  I vacuum up fairly often, to keep some of the dust down.  I also blow dust off with my compressor.  Luckily the head and tail stocks line up very close.  I've had 2 1014's in the past and they were pretty good and hardy little lathes.  I might buy a bigger lathe if I won the lottery or some rich relative died--fat chance of that happening though.  I think, for the price, the 1221 is a pretty good deal.  I do admit that sometimes new equipment needs tweaking and that's a pita.  It's also a fact of life.  I've spent a lot of time on my Delta drill press and it still has run out after a number of years.  I drill on the lathe when I can.  YMMV.


----------

